# Horse theft...possible marks such as plaiting?



## monica987 (23 October 2009)

Over the last two days two of our horses have 'escaped' from their rugs, leaving all buckles done up, no rips/tears/possible places to get out. These are full neck rugs with 3 buckles with cross surcingles and crossing leg straps. So in two days two of our horses have done this and never before. 

Now I know it is Stow fair etc and many reports of plaits in the main. Do you think it could be connected?

The yard have moved all horses, warned surrounding yards and contacted police/horsewatch who have all been quite concerned  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Any ideas? (Cirencester, Glos area)


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 October 2009)

I dont see how two horses can get the rugs off on their own especially with the neck covers too.Just keep your eyes open.


----------



## monica987 (23 October 2009)

That's what we thought :s


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 October 2009)

Id  just keep popping back and forth every few hours or so to check on them. IF possible.
Sounds like someone took the rugs off!! I just dont see how they could get the rugs off as the neck piece has to go over the head doesnt it?
Just keep a eye open!!


----------



## Vicki1986 (23 October 2009)

have known a few horses to get stable rug off without any undoing of straps etc. so it is possible although not sure if these were full neck rugs cant remember now.

cant understand why someone would take the rugs off then do the straps back up!

leg straps though seem trciky so if the horse IS doing it itself then thats rather impressive.

just re-read your post and given that its two horses they cant both have learnt this trick surely !! weird


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 October 2009)

Sounds to me like someone took them off.Maybe Im wrong!!!


----------



## Fii (23 October 2009)

QR.. or someone playing silly b*ggers with you!!


----------



## Dubsie (24 October 2009)

Sounds dodgy...or is some 'kind-hearted' soul thinking it's a bit warm in the day and taking the rugs off rather than ask permission?  But then again if that was the case I suppose they'd be hung on the fence not on the ground in the field?


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 October 2009)

Hmmm sounds dodgey to me!!


----------



## brighteyes (24 October 2009)

One, once, likely.  One, twice, possibly.  Two, twice - very doubtful.  Take the horses out of there!


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 October 2009)

Id move them out of there too.Too risky not too!!!!


----------



## monica987 (25 October 2009)

Horses were moved on Friday night, luckily we have enough fields! Thanks, nice to know I am not being really pathetic!


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 October 2009)

Srill keep your eyes open tho.You can pm me if you want a chat! Glad youve moved them.


----------

